# Lake Hartwell Sc/ga Camping



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

The wife and I are going on a extended weekend Nov7th. We would like to camp somewhere around Lake Hartwell in SC.. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Although we have not camped at Lake Hartwell............we have camped at several of S.C state parks such as Kings Mountain, Dreher Island, and Lake Wateree. They remain some of our favorite places to camp. For us, S.C. has great state parks. They have large sites, paved, and nice lake sites. So if there are any state parks by Lake Hartwell, I'm sure you will be happy. Also, you can go online to South Carolina State Parks and make reservations which is nice.

Lori


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Actually i would stay at Crooked Creek on Lake Keowee. Here is the length.
Crooked Creek


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Just in case, if you are wanting to stay on the lake or looking to do any Hartwell activities, the water level is extremely low right now, they showed video on the news the other night and we're talking like 20-40 feet off the normal shore. Just wanted to let you know! Have a great time, that's right around the corner from us!


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Scott,
One of my all time favorite campgrounds is Twin Lakes. Its in Pendleton, SC and right on the lake. We used to camp there about 6 times a year when we lived in NC. We try to go there at least every other year now. My brother still goes there for 2 weeks (1 at a time) in the summer. The campground is very clean and well kept. There are no full hookups, water and electric only with 2 dump stations. If you do a little exploring on the link below, you can actually see pictures of each site. Have a great trip!!!!!!

Michael

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campgroundDe...p;parkCode=twi2


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Love twin lakes. Here is a site that has pictures of each site at all of the COE campgrounds there.
http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/lakes/hartwe...o.htm#twinlakes

Some of the campgrounds are closed for the year, others are open until the end of Nov. (for Clemson games). Might want to check the Clemson football schedule. If they are home that weekend, the campgrounds will be full.
And yes, the lake is low. It's at its lowest point ever recorded I believe.


----------

